# Where does your Vizsla Sleep?



## Fox_Trot

Debating about forcing the pups to sleep in Kennels so I can get more sleep but curious to see where others have their pups sleep.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Other:
Our dogs primarily spend the nights in their own Dog Crate. I think of the Kennel as a fenced enclosure so maybe we're talking the same thing but different terminology.
We do a rotation of a dog spending the night with us in bed, depending on which dog and how badly we need the sleep, or as is currently the case - how cold it is. 

Ken


----------



## maplevizsla

I love sleeping with my 2 current V's Titan and Brandy - though Titan is getting bigger and bigger and hubby and I are running out of room on the queen - good excuse to get a king though!! Hunter, Wager and Brandy all used to pile in my double and sleep just fine years ago, so warm and cozy and cuddly. My dogs spend all day during work hours in a kennel, there is no way they deserve to spend all night in one, or alone on the floor in a dog bed, JMO.


----------



## lyra

Lyra has always slept in a create in our bedroom. I love our dog but I want my own space at night. Bad enough having to share with the wife


----------



## harrigab

Ruby sleeps on her dog mat in our bedroom now, she used to sleep downstairs in the kitchen on her bed.


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: Where does your Vizsla Sleep?*



WillowyndRanch said:


> Other:
> Our dogs primarily spend the nights in their own Dog Crate. I think of the Kennel as a fenced enclosure so maybe we're talking the same thing but different terminology.
> We do a rotation of a dog spending the night with us in bed, depending on which dog and how badly we need the sleep, or as is currently the case - how cold it is.
> 
> Ken


Hey Ken, I am intrigued as to why you rotate bed privileges amongst your dogs? Is it just a space issue with you having so many? Is there a reason why you let them in bed on rotation?

I'm not 2nd guessing you at all Ken. As you know mine sleep with me. I have reasons why I do this apart from the wonderful warm feeling it gives me as I fall asleep. So just wanted to hear your thoughts.

It's just unusual to hear of a breeder/trainer who does this. All the ones I know have them in a kennel or dog yard of sorts.


----------



## gunnr

Until about 10 months ago they slept in their kennels n the front room.
Now they sleep upstairs in a spare room we use for the computer and the laundry when we are home, and the kennels when we are gone.

I worked out of state last spring in Wisconsin for a month and Mrs. Gunnr kept the girlz' with her at nite. It just kinda progressed from there. 
So far. So Good.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM

Ziva has always slept with us.... we now have a king size bed thank goodness since Izzy is here now.... At the moment my husband hasn't relocated here to Ohio due to work in Fla.. he is flying back and forth ... so the dogs are very comforting to me at night .... Ziva is like my own personal heating pad!


----------



## Hbomb

H has a giant, open crate he sleeps in in the kitchen. It's the ugliest thing in the world..like a giant grey cat basket. Husband wanted to get rid of it but he's loved it ever since he was 8 weeks old 

In the morning before we get up we let him up in our bed for an hour. He will wait till we lift the covers up then jump in.

Also..my guilty secret.. I sometimes have him in bed with ,e when husband on night shifts. He's like a warm furry hit water bottle


----------



## AcadianTornado

We crate him for the night with a blanket on top covering 75% of the crate. We have two cats that roam freely and we don't want him to react to their movements at night and wake up everyone in and around the apartment. We'll be moving soon out of the apartment (therefore will have more space) however we plan on keeping him in his crate for sleep.


----------



## Kdwyer915

Milo sleeps down stairs on the couch


----------



## texasred

Cash sleeps on a dog bed in our bedroom, although my husband lets him sneak in the bed with us on his side during the night.
The girls sleep in crates at night but do take naps with me on the bed during the day.


----------



## RubyRoo

Ruby sleeps in her crate in the room next to ours (my office). She would be fine in our bed and do it sometimes when guests stay over. She lays on top of my legs and body slams me all night and I can't sleep. She knows when it is time for bed and goes to her crate. 

When I have to travel for work, my husband let's her sleep in bed with him. Of course, she is a prefect princess and leaves him alone and sleeps on my side.


----------



## Stef

Bed until its annoying. Then it's an off command which he pretends not to hear. Then a light shove where he sleeps on his dog bed and I get to wake up to his nose to my nose until I let him under the covers. Ridiculous lol


----------



## EastBayer

Milo (6 mos. 3 wks.) sleeps in her crate in the family room during the night and 1-2x during the day (8-10:30am, 2-4:30pm give or take an hour). Sometimes naps on her bed or on our couch (but only on her blanket).

We plan to "graduate" from crate and have her just sleep in her dog bed when she's ready but will keep it if she prefers to sleep in it at night. We do plan to keep the crate handy for whatever reason.

She is usually asleep by 8pm on her bed, couch or in crate (opened) until I take her out for one last potty around 9:30-10pm then she goes into her crate for the night.


----------



## pippa31

Most nights Pippa sleeps in her crate, but on special occasions we invite her into our bed and then she'd prefer to lay next to us, under the covers, with her head on the pillow! 

To be honest, I'd have her with us every night except in that she moves around too much in the middle of the night for a "restful sleep". Maybe someday :


----------



## lilyloo

Ruby sleeps in our bed and has since night one. She has to be inbetween my husband and I and under the covers. She likes to do this move where her back is against one of us and her paws, legs straightened, against the other one of us. She almost pushed me out of the bed a few nights ago!


----------



## WillowyndRanch

_"Hey Ken, I am intrigued as to why you rotate bed privileges amongst your dogs?"_

It's a few things really. First off, I think to do a good job training or handling a dog you need to become a team. There is no quicker way to bond with a Vizsla than a night or two snuggled up followed by a day of running and hunting birds.

We used to have several with us at night, but I learned that although they might have slept - I did not. I need sleep so we decided to limit to one per night (although occasionally there are more if I'm alone, etc).

I also think it's important for the dog to think of his Crate as his primary sleeping place, so they won't get a night in bed except for once every week or two. That helps tremendously when traveling and also makes it "extra special" for the dog when they get to sleep with us. 

And the final answer - I like it. I love the warmth of a dog is curled up against my back while sleeping.

Ken


----------



## luv2laugh

Oso moves from the bed to the floor to the couch throughout the night. I voted under the covers because that's where he is most. 

Until about 6 months he slept in his crate and then graduated.

We love having him in there with us, but once in a while will put him in the crate if he's restless or keeping us up. We are both deep sleepers and love cuddling. If he kept either of us up, he'd be in the crate every night. He slept well in there and it was his cozy spot.


----------



## threefsh

I had to vote "other" because we usually have Riley in bed with us, but Cooper has to sleep in his crate. We tried sleeping with both, but we just don't all fit in the queen-sized bed. Riley crawls under the covers between my legs and sleeps with her head on one leg. Cooper snores, rolls, around, and kicks us... lol!


----------



## mswhipple

Willie sleeps on my bed, right next to me, but on top of the covers. Once he is settled in, I fling one of his blankets over him to keep him nice and warm. And then, once he has been covered, he barely moves throughout the night. He seems to be a very sound sleeper, whereas, I am not. I'm sure I disturb him way more than he disturbs me!


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: Where does your Vizsla Sleep?*



WillowyndRanch said:


> _"Hey Ken, I am intrigued as to why you rotate bed privileges amongst your dogs?"_
> 
> It's a few things really. First off, I think to do a good job training or handling a dog you need to become a team. There is no quicker way to bond
> 
> And the final answer - I like it. I love the warmth of a dog is curled up against my back while sleeping.
> 
> Ken


Thanks Ken, I was just intrigued as I rarely see a trainer/breeder allow it.

I agree that a Vizsla does respond well to it.


----------



## Darcy1311

Unfortunately Darcy sleeps in our bed under the blanket's.....I know it's disgusting and I blame myself, from the first day I got her my wife was working nights and I took Darcy up stairs in her basket with the intention of her sleeping on the floor, but in the middle of the night this 6 week old pup woke, looked up at me with those sad eyes and big ears..............the rest is history.............


----------



## hotmischief

I am just jealous - but I don't know how you guys sleep with a dog in the bed, or even on the bed?? I have tried the odd nap with a dog but two things happen - their feet in my back push me out so that I end up on the edge of the bed with no covers, and if I get them to snuggle up I am way too hot.

Is there a knack to sleeping with your dog?

Both mine sleep down stairs in their Tuffies beds.


----------



## mswhipple

Well, you have to be tough about staking out your territory. When Willie first jumps up onto my bed, many times he will settle himself right in my spot! I have to walk around to the other side of the bed, pat HIS spot, and say "No, that's Mom's spot... You have to move over here." And then he will. 

When he tries to shove me with his paws, I shove back. Once he is settled, though, it's all good!


----------



## AlmaPup

Darcy1311 said:


> Unfortunately Darcy sleeps in our bed under the blanket's.....I know it's disgusting and I blame myself, from the first day I got her my wife was working nights and I took Darcy up stairs in her basket with the intention of her sleeping on the floor, but in the middle of the night this 6 week old pup woke, looked up at me with those sad eyes and big ears..............the rest is history.............


Alma sleeps in my bed too, nothing disgusting about it 
She loves it, since it's winter she is a little heating machine for me, and I can sleep longer.


----------



## Suliko

My two girls start the night in their dog beds then Sophie moves in - butt on the pillow, head under covers; then Pacsi moves in - on top of covers by our feet. Sometimes the cat joins the party, but she likes to back into my armpit to keep her warm


----------



## AcadianTornado

Aaaaaah! Those darn cats! I forgot about them! They don't sleep in our bed, they OWN the bed!  They almost push me off the bed and suffocate me by crawling up to my pillow! Reminds me of that CAT vs DOG clip that just came out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbycvPwr1Wg


----------



## chrispycrunch

This thread totally reminded me of this picture. Haha.


----------



## datacan

I voted kennel because that's the correct thing to do... but in reality Sam sleeps of the time 50% on top of the bed covers and 50% in his kennel. Prefers to sleep on top of the blanket, never under the blankets.

King size bed with heated pads...


----------



## Mileysmom

Miley sleeps in our bed from the day we got her.

She is an amazing sleeping buddy....warm, soft, calm, but she snores unfortunately 

Most night I listen my husband and Miley snoring in stereo


----------



## CrazyCash

Cash and Penny both sleep on the bed with me - on top of the covers. Cash is definitely the bed hog, I find myself turning off the light and then running and jumping on the bed to try and stake my claim before Cash gets up there because he will always try to sleep in the middle of the bed. Penny is a little better because she will wait for me to get settled and then cuddle up next to me. Once Cash is in his spot he pretty much stays there the whole night, but Penny will move whenever I move because she has to be touching me in some way. For the most part it's fine, but a few nights a week I wake up all the way on the edge of the bed with no covers and then I have to rearrange everyone in order to get back in the bed! The nights that Cash decides to sleep on the couch instead on on my bed are usually the nights that I get better sleep. 

I'm contemplating kicking Cash off the bed, but then he looks at me with that cute little face and I do love cuddling with him so he'll most likely always be on my bed...


----------



## redrover

I'm really heartened to see all of these "under the covers" votes! 

I swore I wasn't going to be that person, but his big puppy dog eyes totally killed me and I caved. I've really grown to appreciate it, even though he's a big of a blanket hog. I feel a little bit safer knowing he's near me, and that he can let me know right away if something is wrong, and I am right next to him if he has a problem in the night. I used to live alone, so it was particularly comforting to have him around.

That said, he does take up quite a bit of the bed. Depending on what position he's in while he's sleeping, it's upwards of 1/2 of a full. He never seems to push me out of bed with his legs, just his head! He likes to lay under the covers with his head on my legs. I'm a fairly restless sleeper and I roll over a lot. If I roll too much, his head slides off onto the mattress, and then there's no room for me! I can't fault him on that, since he's dead asleep when it happens. 

Which does remind me...the first V I ever met was my college advisor's. She'd just had a litter 8 weeks before, and they were keeping a couple of the puppies, and he and his wife were going out of town. So I got to dog-and-puppy-sit! She slept in bed with me, on top of the covers. I slept in, which was apparently unacceptable to her. I was half-awake, and could feel her slowly pushing me with her feet, inch by inch, until I was basically off the bed. The second I sat up she was off the bed and next to the door to go outside! Smart girl.


----------



## adrino

Elza sleeps in front of our bedroom in her basket since 6 months old. Before that she had a crate there but it was still open so the only difference is the crate/bed itself. When it's bedtime she will go curl up in it and it's done. I usually ask her to come out of it and rearrange her bedding and blankets and she waits for it. Once that's done she sleeps till I get up at the morning. But then! Hey! I get the best greetings first time in the mornings! 

I prefer to have privacy in our bedroom!


----------



## datacan

OMG... These dogs have coaxed 21% of you guys to sleep underneath YOUR bed covers... You have been bamboozled ;D 

PLESAE hire ME... (if you run a business) I won't have to work ;D and still get paid ;D

/.


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: Where does your Vizsla Sleep?*



datacan said:


> OMG... These dogs have coaxed 21% of you guys to sleep underneath YOUR bed covers... You have been bamboozled ;D
> 
> PLESAE hire ME... (if you run a business) I won't have to work ;D and still get paid ;D
> 
> /.


Your just a hard barstool is all Data.  You do of course realise that the best bosses are ones who encourage you to work hard for them and enjoy doing so. . Just imagine how good your v would be if it slept in the bed.......


----------



## datacan

Bump... We need more votes 


40% under the covers. 

Ozkar, best bos I ever had the pleasure of working for is ME 
Second best, was the one that got out of the way and kept himself busy on the golf course.


----------



## Darcy1311

I notice that over 30% stay in the kennel....I am always in the doghouse....while Darcy is always in bed under the cover's..something is wrong here.


----------



## luv2laugh

Datacan - Sleeping under the covers is part of the work (haha). Oso would probably be fine anywhere. We enjoy the cuddling probably more than he does  ;D


----------



## OttosMama

I'm with you Luv2Laugh!

Otto definitely wants to sleep in the big bed - but would be fine in a crate or on the sofa or his own bed. Sometimes, he is fast asleep on the sofa and we coax him into bed with us (but we always have to lift the covers before he will jump in)! He doesn't move around in bed anymore (that will probably start up again once we get warmer weather) but for now it's great! Save on heating bills


----------



## ZDOGSMOM

Ziva usually sleeps in bed with us... she sleeps on top of the covers, however, she has her own fleece throw that we have to hold up so she can get settled and then she wants totally covered up. Now that Izzy has arrived she too is sleeping in bed with us... (yes we have a king size bed) ha


----------



## dmak

Under the covers between the Mrs and I. We wouldn't have it any other way. He's our not so little bed heater. Ive had a dog sleeping in my bed since I was 5 so it is the only way I know how to sleep. The best is when we're backpacking and camping. Our sleeping bags zip together and he'll crawl inside and keep our feet warm. The true definition of a one dog night.


----------



## datacan

up 41% under the covers  ... I cannot believe this is happening.... What kind of dog is capable of this?

Just for the record, this undermines dog/owner relationship in more than one way. Can't think of any right now, though.


----------



## Suliko

Great shot, datacan!  This is how our two sleep...except for Pacsi is usually by our feet unless hubby leaves the bed; then she moves into his spot


----------



## SFmerritt

Merritt sleeps on her fleece sleeping bag bed next to our bed or near our bedroom heating vent. We started with a crate and then at about 4 months she became stubborn about leaving the dog bed by the heating vent to go across the room to the crate. One night we just gave it a try and she stayed there all night. Been sleeping crate free ever since. I guess she trained us!


----------



## Suliko

> Under the cover's! sorry just wrong!! hygiene people!! lol!! u do realise you could get some types of worms off your dog doing this..... mmmm!!!!


I don't know what you're talking about! They help us strengthen our immune systems ;D


----------



## datacan

Kev, I can see your point about the pathogens but in light of numerous studies, Vs and their owners live healthier, happier, even longer lives.... if they listen to HVF popular opinion. 


In our case, Sam sleep wherever he likes and these days he likes to sleep on top of the blankets (on his own blanket), right next to us. 

Dog pushing the owner out of bed? Push back, gently, just like they do. 

Worried about pathogens? Clean Doug's skin often. We wash their paws every night, brush their teeth, wipe their coat whenever I remember.


----------



## OttosMama

Never say never, Kevin! 

You'll have to weigh in on this topic when your little one has grown up a bit. Once they are old enough to sleep out of the crate, there is no telling where they will end up!


----------



## dmak

I'm not worried about the worms and pathogens. I've had a hunting dog sleep in bed with me for 25 years now and have never had health issues from it. With my dogs working and hunting in temperate swamps, bayous and bogs, I can guarantee that my dogs are more susceptible to those worms and pathogens than most, and I've NEVER had a dog get worms.


----------



## MilesMom

OttosMama said:


> Never say never, Kevin!
> 
> You'll have to weigh in on this topic when your little one has grown up a bit. Once they are old enough to sleep out of the crate, there is no telling where they will end up!


Agreed!!! When we first got Miles, he wasn't allowed upstairs unless he was in his crate for bedtime, no couch, no bed, boots to cover his feet in the house to not get our floor dirty when he came in the house. I am a total OCD clean freak and our little Vizsla puppy wormed his way onto the furniture. We compromise with a blanket on 1 couch cushion that he is allowed on if it has the blanket, and he is allowed on the bed if invited and if there is a sheet over it. The boots are out the door and he is upstairs whenever we are. I clean a whole lot more now than I used to to combat his spilled food, dirt from his paws, and light shedding, but it's worth it! We are looking into Roombas so I won't feel the need to vacuum every day. But overall never say never, our puppy changed me and I never thought I would,


----------



## Ozkar

My dogs are cleaner than lots of people I know................. I'm more worried about catching something from a grubby human than my dogs.


----------



## VictoriaW

I'm betting that at least half of the ~50% whose dogs do not sleep on the bed have pups <1 year old...


----------



## RubyRoo

I hate to say it but I am kind of jealous and wish Ruby could sleep with us. I really am surprised how any Vs are in beds or even in the same room. 

Ruby doesn't stay still all night. She lays in bed with us when watching tv and is good. Also, she has a bed on the floor she lays on. We try to not crate her and she always wakes up shakes, scratches and lays on me. I am a light sleeper and can't sleep, let alone being sore from a 41lb dog leaning on me. 

We tried putting the crate in our bedroom and she was just as bad moving around in there. Does your V not move at night or is everyone heavy sleepers? Did it take time to adjust so they stay in their spot on the bed?


----------



## OttosMama

Rubyroo,

Before we brought Otto home, I knew he'd sleep in bed with us once he was old enough. After I moved out, my parents brought home a Bernese MTn dog (we never had a dog growing up). My mom fell in love with this dog but wouldn't let him on the furniture and he wasn't allowed on the bed! I couldn't understand. I just always expected a dog to be able to jump up and cuddle if he wanted to.


My boyfriend on the other hand said no way, not happening. Well that all changed once Otto settled into our family - my boyfriend gave in.

I am a VERY light sleeper (although I feel like maybe I've adjusted a bit because come to think of it I sleep through noises much easier now than I was ever able to before). Anyhow, Otto drove me CRAZY with all of his moving about and STRETCHING Out. I'm talking feet (paws) in the face and everything. 

There were nights when Otto had to sleep in the crate because I had to wake up early but Eventually, he ended up settling down. He rarely moves now. He will switch up which side of the bed he chooses - or go to whoever is more insistent on getting him to come to their side. We lift the covers and he practically drops allof his weight on me or my bf, and he's pretty much there for the night. 

I'm wondering if he will become more restless in the summer with the warmer weather? But yes he used to be just as you describe Ruby with all the movement.


----------



## Jackieb

Wes is such a light sleeper that I can't imagine him in the bed with us. if i roll over in bed in the early morning he can hear me from the next floor down and he thinks its time to get up. He is up at 5 every morning, so having him in his crate gives us a bit of rest on the weekends. I think he knows the difference between a weekday and weekend. On the weekdays he won't go back to bed at 5 cause he knows it is soon time to go for a walk. He will howl until I'm ready to go. Maybe that will change when he is an adult..... I sleep less now than I did when the kids were born...lol


----------



## adrino

Elza looks quite happy in her own bed :

(Sorry it's sideways... *tupid iPhone!)


----------



## Lincolns Parents

Lincoln sleeps in his crate, in the laundry room with the other dogs in their own crates. Its the doggie room! Lol


----------



## v-john

Underneath the covers. Or two on top of the covers. 

I figure that the vizslas need to help around the house with the bills and this way, it keeps the heating bill low.


----------



## dmak




----------



## Kasey71209

Lol Kasey sleeps either on his bed in the bed or under the covers. Mostly in the bed though.. And will work his way under the covers if he's cold... Which we all know they hate being! Since he's a talker i don't fight him i just lift and under he goes lol


----------



## McVizsla

Under the covers. All potential Vizsla owners need to be warned about two things: 1. Few vizsla owners own just one V. 2. You will need to buy a king size bed.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

RT sleeps on my bed under the covers. 

Since 41.6% voted for on the bed and under the covers I thought I would re-post some Vizsla rules I was given (yes given, but that's for another post) my first V. 

How long has it taken for some of you to get from rule #5 to #10?

Vizsla Rules: 

1. The dog is not allowed in the house.

2. OK, the dog can come into the house but only with certain rules.

3. The dog is allowed in all rooms but has to stay off the furniture.

4. The dog can get on the old furniture.

5. Fine. The dog is allowed on all furniture but is not allowed to sleep with the humans on the bed.

6. OK, the dog is allowed to sleep on the bed but only by invitation.

7. The dog can sleep on the bed whenever it wants but not under the covers.

8. The dog can sleep under the covers by invitation only.

9. The dog can sleep under the covers every night.

10. Humans must ask permission to sleep under the covers with the dog.

11. Rule #1 never works with Vizslas so don't even try it! See how long it takes to get from rule #5 to rule #10. The record so far is....well, I guess I will just let you see for yourself. 

What can you do when a Vizsla owns you?


----------



## Vizsla13

I'd love to let our little girl come into our bed when we get her but hubby's not keen at all mainly for the reason she might wee in the bed!


----------



## MilesMom

Vizsla13 said:


> I'd love to let our little girl come into our bed when we get her but hubby's not keen at all mainly for the reason she might wee in the bed!


Wait til potty trained! Miles was allowed at 4 months to come in bed! Never has peed in it.


----------



## Nelly

I voted other as in crate with pen which is in the office directly across the hall from our bedroom. I am insanely jealous of all you guys that have the pups on the bed - my partner won't allow it, however, at this very moment Mr Myownspace and baby Nelly are snuggled up like hamsters on the sofa and I am in bed alone, some compromise!


----------



## KiwiPaws

Kiba and Nina both sleep on the end of the bed. When it is cold though they both find there way under the covers. Kiba normally sits beside the bed tapping me with his long legs to lift the covers


----------



## Angie NG

When we first got Bella we had a no furniture/bed rule, the furniture lasted about a week before we gave in. We went on holiday at Christmas and Bella was not comfortable being in her crate somewhere that was unfamiliar to her so we let her lie at the bottom of the bed. We came home and she is still at the bottom of the bed and now under the covers 
I don't mind, at least I no she is ok and we are all up stairs together. She does not sleep with the boys, that's a rule we have kept to


----------



## Rudy

Log Bed 

Front seat of the truck

Boat Cap"
He earned it ;D

never smelled a crate 8)


----------



## Mileysmom

Just a quick respond to Rufus tiberius's Vizsla rules 

Yes they are melting our heart aren't they?

Miley sleeps wherever I sleep when I was sick and moved out of our bedroom she followed me to the guest room, or sofa, or the floor.
She is literally my shadow as I typing she sleeps behind me 

Hot and silky..like red velvet. Love love love her


----------



## TAIsMom

Jenny here. I have a new 12 week old V (Tai ... aka "Honda" aka "baby dog" aka "Pooper") and for the most part he now sleeps with me in bed all night long. I've found I get better sleep this way since, when he's in his crate (which is in the bedroom) he gets fussy at around 11PM and needs to go outside, then again at 2AM. In bed he sleeps like a champ pretty much the whole night through. Only once or twice have I ever had to put him back in his crate at night because he was acting up in bed. He really likes cuddling right by me under the covers and the only negative (If you can call it that) is that he snores and has very vocal dreams at times. ;D


----------



## TAIsMom

Oh, and I was worried about him peeing in bed (or worse!) too, but thankfully I'm a very light sleeper and Tai's always been really good at fussing around to let me know if he needs to go outside in the middle of the night. We're on a pretty strict schedule, though, and he took pretty well too it.


----------



## Rudy

All top bed sellers sell Potty, Wine name it they protect you" COVERS"" for the Mattress 

Covers for most high end beds

Trust me they work 

she spills some" 

lolololol

Rudy never one leak" ;D


----------



## LifewithLouie

Louie sleeps on top of and under the covers. He goes in and out of them all night. Not ideal, but I've gotten used to it now.


----------



## Shyla

The first half of the night in her bed at the end of our bed- and then she stands over me until I open up my covers for her- then she curls in nice and tight at my belly! Shes pretty obedient if I say go back to your bed but a while later she will just be at it again- MASSIVE Vizsla trait- needs to be in your bed under the covers!!!


----------



## lilyloo

I already voted and replied earlier, but I think this photo is a better explanation!


----------



## Mandobizar

We finally let Laika have our yellow sofa chair in the living room. That's her favorite spot now! Oh and let's not forget OUR bed-when I leave to work in the morning .


----------



## goodharborLuna

On a wing back chair in our bedroom. She definitely would rather sleep with someone and preferably in a bed!


----------



## annie13

Max sleeps in an old sofa. He also can choose between 2 comfy dog beds and a kennel.  He is not allowed on the human beds.


----------



## TheRamshire

We crate train for the first year, then once they have earned their freedom they crash on the couch.


----------



## tknafox2

Same as Shyla... I could put Foxy in her own bed, and cover her completely with her blanket and she was good for a couple of hours, then...WHUMP she was on my bed staring at me and crying... until I lift the comforter and let her dash in and PLOP on me and curl in to a ball at my stomach. I Loved it, that great sigh of contentment she always breathed... so warm and soft, and smooth. I just loved it! 
I would wake up and she would be under the cover, on her back with her fore legs straight up in the air...the bed looked like a tent, I just guess she was warm. so funny, she was always sticking her legs up, another trait?


----------



## Ozkar

lilyloo said:


> I already voted and replied earlier, but I think this photo is a better explanation!


That is a beautiful photo of the both of you. Both gorgeous specimens of the breed  

Yes, I've already replied to this one.... mine play with me, work with me and sleep with me. The guy I hunted with last weekend who has trained Australian national championship winning gun dogs actually commented on the strong bond that the three of us have. He was really impressed with what he saw. I credit part of this bond to our sleeping arrangements........ we are a team in all ways........  

Astro likes the bottom of the bed with his head on my ankles (Brilliant for my polyarthralgia) and Zsa Zsa likes to lay next to me with her head on my shoulder (Also very therapeutic for my illness). Last night though, they swapped positions until 3am when Astro got up to go for a wee. Then Zsa Zsa jumped in her rightful spot!!!


----------



## River

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-jXwvvq3/0/D/i-jXwvvq3-D.jpg

Ours are not allowed on the furniture at all!


----------



## mswhipple

LOL!! ;D


----------



## lilyloo

Ozkar said:


> lilyloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already voted and replied earlier, but I think this photo is a better explanation!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful photo of the both of you. Both gorgeous specimens of the breed
Click to expand...

Thank you, Ozkar. Very kind of you!


----------



## mack2011

Ours sleeps in what I call his Pita Bed which looks like this:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+1+20938&pcatid=20938

We figured out very early on that Duke is temp sensitive, sometimes he's hot sometimes he's cold and he whines and bops you in the face with his nose because he is uncomfortable. Then i discovered this bed and now i sleep through the night without a Vizsla laying on top of my chest whining cause he is not comfy.

If he is cold he'll go all the way to the back to stay warm, when he is warm he'll move closer to the opening or lay on top of the bed. Best money i ever spent.


----------



## lonestar

OMG, how can you all not sleep with them? Especially as puppies, is there anything frankly more delicious than sleeping with a puppy Vizsla?

Under the covers, usually back to back....


----------



## giandaliajr

in our bed


----------



## MCD

Dijon and Schnoozer(cats) get locked out of our bedroom but know the minute we open our eyes and are like the most annoying alarm clocks! They don't let up until my husband feeds them. I can't imagine having Dharma in there too! We only have a queen size bed and we value our sleep. Plus my husband sweats so bad some nights that I need to get away from him. Will have to wait and see what Dharma will bring to our sleeping arrangements when she gets here in July.


----------



## Rudy




----------



## minihero

Haven't posted in a long while..crazy year working & going to school, but spending every available waking and sleeping moment with my V. 

Delta's 14 months now and she's the best, goofiest, loveable dog anyone could ever ask for  She loves to sleep in our bed, especially to burrow under the covers. I have so many funny pictures of her, but I've attached a typical day for her after I've gone to work.


----------



## mlwindc

Wilson has always been a crate sleeper... but my husband was gone one night this past week and this happened. OOPS


----------



## Henning

I have only had August for 4 days now and he is sleeping under my arm in bed, makes it easy for me to know when he needs to go potty in the night. I have a feeling that it might get "interesting" when I get married one day. :-\

My future wife will just have to love him like I do already 8)


----------



## smurfette

Henning - can't help but to think "sucker" :


----------



## willydintx

Our adopted 9 year old male initially beds down on its own rug next to our bed and moves to its kennel around the corner sometime during the night. We have no idea when he moves.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

When Ellie was a baby we let her sleep in the bed until she really got comfortable with the crate during the daytime naps. It also made it easier to know when she had to go out. She mostly slept on my head or with her head on my neck, so I did not get much sleep! She now sleeps in her crate at night right next to the bed, but I put her in the bed with me early in the morning while I check email, etc on my Kindle. She goes straight under the covers and curls up behind my knees .


----------



## MCD

I can actually now update my previous post. Dharma sleeps in her crate in the rec room at night. That is not to say that she doesn't get cuddle time in our bed though. She also crashes on her dog beds, the floor, in our laundry basket of clean clothes, under our bed(until she gets too big), or on my husband's chest on the sofa. I guess it depends on where we are. Hey have you seen Dharma lately?


----------



## CrazyCash

Cash and Penny are 63 and 60 pounds and they both still like to sleep under the bed. They crawl under there and will take their toys and wrestle and then fall asleep - if Dharma likes to sleep under the bed now, I bet she always will.


----------



## datacan

New amendment applicable in our household:

Boy's sleeping arrangements are automatically be upgraded to first class (in bed with us), if he has a nightmare. Otherwise, he sleeps in the crate with the door open.


----------



## lilyloo

How I woke up this morning--


----------



## redhead75

lilyloo said:


> How I woke up this morning--


THANKS FOR THE LAUGH!!!


----------



## NutterButter

Sadie's routine was to sleep on the sofa most of the night but then come into the bedroom and curl up in her dog bed early in the morning. Exception was for Thunderstorms where she either wedged between us in bed or burrowed under clothes pile as far into my closet as she could get.


----------



## harrigab

harrigab said:


> Ruby sleeps on her dog mat in our bedroom now, she used to sleep downstairs in the kitchen on her bed.


then Elvis came along...both sleep downstairs on the sofa these days.


----------



## texasred

Both the girls sleep in crates.
June is such a bed hog, she only sleeps with when my husband is out if town. If I get a nap during the day, she's in my bed.
Shine just won't settle in the bed. She thinks about it, but then decides it must be play time. Put her in her crate, and she goes straight to sleep.
Ranger used to sleep in our bed. Before him Cash slept with us.
Years ago Cash, June, and Lucy would nap with me. I would be surrounded by red dogs.


----------



## Gabica

Bende sleeps in the master-bed, Miksa in a crate next to the bed. Miksa would come to the bed for snuggle, but ones he gets sleepy, he goes to the crate. It may change later on, if so, he will be welcomed to stay on the bed too.


----------



## LoriLynn

Jazz sleeps in her crate. She is 10 months.


----------



## lindsgazdich

Our vizsla sleeps either under the covers or on top in our king size bed (lucky dog). He likes to sleep in a little ball up against you or sometimes I'll wake up and he will be sleeping like a human on his side, covered up, and head on the pillow LOL


----------



## KatieSchweitzer

I just moved my 7 month old V to her crate in my room at nights. Otherwise she body slams me and swims all over the bed under the covers all night long and I get no rest. But I’m also working on being more “alpha” in our relationship and this is just another situation that I’m altering, for now. Finally, because of Covid, she’s hardly ever home alone or crated so I want her to start to feel more comfortable inside it.


----------



## tegee26

Our two V's sleep on our king size bed. BUT my wife and I are seriously considering getting them on their own beds on the floor so we can get back to normal sleep and more room. They are definitely become somewhat of an issue with quality of sleep, etc. 

Following along so we can have options and/or advice on what to do and how to handle the transition.


----------

